# Ideal Length For a Wrap/Prayer Shawl



## trisha2 (Oct 11, 2012)

Dear Shawl/Wrap Knitters,
I am in the middle of making a 3rd wrap/prayer shawl with the same yarn, which is simply a rectangle in a seeded rib pattern. I have made this one a little wider than the others so if I use 500g of yarn, as I did for the first two, it will not be as long.

Most patterns say knit until work measures 60", but I just looked at one that says 57 - 58". Is slightly under 60" ok? 

I have already knitted 200g and my work measures 23", so it will be under 60" when I have knitted all 500g. I probably need to order more yarn, but how long is too long?

This is a quick knit, which is why I use this yarn (Sirdar Big Softie, super chunky) and the seeded rib stitch pattern. It makes a soft, very warm wrap. I just need to make a note of the ideal no. of cast on stitches and how much yarn I need before I make another. Too long or too short would be a disappointment for both me and the recipient, and it's not what I call inexpensive to knit. 

Thanks for your advice.


----------



## standsalonewolf (Dec 1, 2011)

you are the knitter you decide i like them almost to my knees
some people like shoulders covered only


----------



## Tennessee.Gal (Mar 11, 2012)

60" is only a suggested length, it can be shorter or longer. Try it on yourself and see how it feels.


----------



## Mireillebc (Apr 7, 2013)

In fact, it depends of the person's size: if a woman is 5' tall, her stole has to be shorter than a woman being 5' 10" tall.
And same applies for the width.


----------



## Hudson (Mar 3, 2011)

I measure it to my arms and then figure women have arms that are both longer and shorter than mine. Do you add fringe?


----------



## Wheatie (Sep 19, 2011)

I make my long shawls 72 in long as I like them to be ample. I don't always add a frienge. I depends on how rhe shawl looks when finished.


----------



## Ronie (Jan 21, 2011)

200gr = 23"
400gr = 46"
500gr = 57.5"

it will be just a little shorter than 60" and should be just fine..


----------



## hawknitr13 (Aug 20, 2013)

Mine are anywhere between 55-60"
Linda


----------



## donnabell (Sep 20, 2013)

Great information. I redesigned one I am knitting because it would be just too big, but I wasn't sure how long to make it. Had planned about 60". You all just gave me the go ahead. Thanks!!


----------



## kikifields (Jul 3, 2011)

A Sister told me the easiest way to determine the length to make is by how tall a person is. It should be a minimum of how tall a person is long. I'm 70" tall so the minimum length for my prayer shawl was 70". I make prayer shawls in all sorts of lengths for our breast cancer department so a lady 5' tall isn't swallowed by a prayer shawl I would use.


----------



## kikifields (Jul 3, 2011)

A Sister told me the easiest way to determine the length to make is by how tall a person is. It should be a minimum of how tall a person is long. 
I'm 70" tall so the minimum length for my prayer shawl was 70". 
I make prayer shawls in all sorts of lengths for our breast cancer department so a lady 5' tall isn't swallowed by a prayer shawl I would use.


----------



## Lucas (Apr 6, 2011)

And I simply can NOT understand why one group decided that ONLY four inch square was a Prayer Shawl!! 
Their reasoning was that soldiers could carry the squares or "shawls" in their hats to hold when praying in the Middle Eastern deserts. Okay, I can understand that a little, but to give to adults in the Midwest as Prayer Shawls.........?? I don't understand or identify that as a Prayer Shawl, more like lazy knitters who wanted an outlet for their swatches!!


----------



## missmarychristine (Jun 7, 2013)

I just saw what you describe as a 4" prayer shawl recently. It made no sense to me either. I don't' understand why it's being labeled ''shawl'' when it obviously isn't.


----------



## litprincesstwo (Nov 11, 2012)

makes sense to me. Our soldiers need our prayers for safety. The mini-sized shawl(ok the small square) is the perfect size for them to carry. It may provide a sense of comfort that a person back home prayed forthey while knitting this "shawl".


----------



## Kate2209 (Nov 1, 2011)

My prayer shawls are 60" or longer depending on how much yarn I have. Be careful of putting on fringe. A lady in our group said that people using wheelchars should not get shawls with fringe due to the possibility of the fringe getting caught in the wheels.


----------



## mamamiaow (Sep 10, 2012)

I thought the small "shawls" for service people were called "prayer squares"?


----------



## kikifields (Jul 3, 2011)

I've always heard the 4" squares called Peace Squares.


----------



## missmarychristine (Jun 7, 2013)

that makes sense to me "Peace Squares''.


----------

